# Case/Ingersoll mower deck owners manual



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Here is the owners manual for the Case/Ingersoll tractors.....


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

2


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

3


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

4


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

5


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

6


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

7


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

8


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

9


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

10


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

11


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

12


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

13


----------



## PeterK (Apr 3, 2010)

*Owner's Manual for Case/Ingersoll N40 Mower Deck*

Does anyone have the owner's manual for the N40 Case mower deck? There is one coupling to the frame at the back that I can't work out!


----------



## PeterK (Apr 3, 2010)

*Thank you!*

Thank you so much, Guest3. Very helpful.

PeterK


----------



## johnpdudley (Aug 9, 2010)

Exactly what I needed! Thanks for the helpful post!

John D.


----------



## mini-tractor (May 8, 2011)

i'm glad i found this when i did. Very helpful piece of information


----------

